# Foothill Flyers Spooky Halloween Ride October 29th 5:30pm



## fordmike65 (Oct 3, 2022)

THEY'RE BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK!!!!!!






🦇Yes! It's that time of year again!💀 Rattle those chains, tighten the grip on your souls....and get ready for this year's annual Foothill Flyers Halloween Ride! 🎃Postponing the ride to the last Saturday, October 29th.🔪 In keeping with the season, ride your black, scariest or crustiest bike.🕸️ Also hoping some will dress up and wear the costume of their choice. 👻Meet up at Library Park at 5:30pm and head out by 6:00.⚰️ Bring your lights, spooky attire and accessories.🕷️ See you there....If you dare!!!!🪦


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 3, 2022)

Library Park, 321 South Myrtle. Monrovia,CA 91016










@Schwinn499
@Vintage Paintworx
@birdzgarage
@King Louie
@Velocipedist Co.
@lulu
@BFGforme
@39zep
@Joe Buffardi
@TWBikesnstripes
@the2finger
@tripple3
@Cory
@cyclingday
@burrolalb
@mrg
@rustintime
@schwinnja
@WetDogGraphix
@tikicruiser
@cyclonecoaster.com
@okozzy
@Balloonatic


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 3, 2022)

DAMMMIT! I would LOOOOOVE to be a part of this!
Please take a lot of pics guys!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 25, 2022)

The next Foothill Flyers ride is only 4 days away!!! I wanted to let everyone know that the guys from Overtown Brewery, who have hosted the past two SGV Foothill Flyers bike shows/swaps reached out to me & want to be a part of our evening. Not only have they scheduled Taste My Meat BBQ as a dinner stop, but they've also offered their brews at the discounted price of $5 a pint for all those rolling in on a vintage bicycle! I might even pregame it at the brewery before we meet up for the ride! Make sure to show up hungry AND thirsty! See you there!











Not sure if these prices are current, but that meat looks damn good! Check it out @cyclingday @cyclonecoaster.com


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 25, 2022)

Dont forget to take lotsa pics!


----------



## mrg (Oct 26, 2022)

Ok @fordmike65, what does "they scheduled Taste My Meat BBQ as a dinner stop" actually mean? are they setting up at Overtown and if so when?


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 27, 2022)

mrg said:


> Ok @fordmike65, what does "they scheduled Taste My Meat BBQ as a dinner stop" actually mean? are they setting up at Overtown and if so when?



That's exactly what it means. Most evenings, they have a vendor come in and set up to cook and serve food. They scheduled BBQ the night of our ride and will be there from 4-8, or until they run out. Just as Herc's BBQ was set up out back for our last swap/show/ride. If bbq doesn't sound good, there are several other spots in town to have dinner. Since the ride doesn't meet up until head out until 6:00, maybe some will want to go eat first.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 28, 2022)

Checking out the beers at Over Town Brewing  to make sure they're fresh and delicious as always. Tomorrow Taste My Meat BBQ will be serving up tasty cuts of smoked juicy goodness from 3-8pm, so feel free to come by before the FF Ride for lunch and $5 draft craft beer. Meet up at Library Park at about 5:30. Head out at 6:00 for a ride around beautiful Monrovia into the local cemetery. Be sure to bring bright lights..and your wits, as we will ride among the dead and deceased...💀


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## kreika (Oct 29, 2022)

So many cool bikes in that brewery! Someone  has a great collection! 😁


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Oct 30, 2022)

Always get a few weird pics but a fun ride in Monrovia with the Uphill Flyers!


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 30, 2022)

Thanks Guys! These are great!!!!


----------



## kreika (Oct 30, 2022)

Looks like some spooky good fun with some kind folks! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 30, 2022)




----------

